# Patrick O'Connell cookbooks..



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hello, 
Wondering if anyone has Patrick O'Connell's book, The Inn at Little Washington Cookbook..
Or his other book, Refined American Cuisine: The Inn at Little Washington.. And what you might think of them..
Thank you..


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

Hello Joyfull -
I have both books, and consider them worth the price for both practical and hedonistic reasons. I had the pleasure of dining/staying at his establishment for a birthday/wedding anniversary (I still have the menu, but now also an ex-spouse...) I was impressed with our meal - fresh , local ingredients, simple presentation, layers of flavors. I bought his first book when it was first published - I use it for 'important dinners'. I bought his second several months ago - they make a great set. O'Connell uses the right amount of instruction with moderately complex to easy recipes (there is an assumption that you have some experience as a cook/chef), great photography (very motivating), and enough 'newsy' personal background to make it a good read when not in the kitchen. I have much respect for the 'self-taught' - he has done much for 'American cusine'. Give the scallop recipe whose picture is the cover of the second book a try - you have great seafood 'up there'! I hope this encourages you to go scan the books at a local bookstore. Cheers,


----------



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Hi Monk! 
Thanks so much for the reply. I kind of gave up on this question, thinking no one knew about him or liked his books..
I have a long time American email friend whose son is working as a junior? (not sure what his title might be)chef at the Inn. He is really enjoying working and learning from Patrick O'Connell. Anyway, that's how I learned about the books being available.. 
I put my order in last week for them both at Chapters here.. Hopefully they will arive soon..

Have you seen this book by Jay Levin? Its all about the Inn.. Its harder to get, mostly second hand dealers with it.. I've had no luck finding it here in Canada so far..

http://www.amazon.com/Inn-Little-Was...e=UTF8&s=books


----------



## monk (Jul 21, 2006)

You are Welcome Joyfull!

We'll, I'm envious of your friend's son - working at the Inn! It speaks highly of him - I don't think O'Connell takes on 'slackers'! I will research locating the other book you mention - I'll keep you posted if I find it.


Here's an update on the book - I located several copies from second hand dealers here in the states. They claim their copies are used but like new - for about $35 US plus S&H. Let me know if you would like details (I found them at amazon.com (US site).
Cheers,


----------

